# ASM Metals Hand book Volume 2



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (10 مارس 2010)

Properties and Selection Non Ferrous Alloys​ 




SEE ATTACHED LINK
http://rapidshare.com/files/2097410...Properties_and_Selection_Nonf_AmirEleslam.pdf


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (13 مارس 2010)

مشكوروووووووون وماجورووووووووون


----------

